# Severe Cramping!!! 4 weeks pregnant



## preciousmama

Hello everyone,

I am offically 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant today. On Saturday July 23 i was feeling very bloated, gasy, and very crampy. I never experienced those sysptoms before so i took a pregnacy test even tho i knew it was too early to take one (the first day of my last period was July 1). It came out positive! I took 3 test and they all came out positive! Which is great because this is a planned pregnancy. The problem that i am having is that I have severe cramping. Its not as bad during the day but really bad at night when i am lying down and sleeping. The pain wakes me up and i cant sleep until it goes away. I get up at least 5 times a night and i have to actually sit up in order for the pain to go away. I had a dr appt a few days ago to confirm the pregnacy and i told her my symptoms including cramping and she says as long as there is no bleeding than im good. i know the reason for the cramping is becuz my uterus is getting ready for the baby but should the pain be really that bad? So bad i cant function in the morning becuz i didnt sleep? on a scale out of 10 the pain is a 7. Plus should the pain be going on for this long? Its been a little bit over a week now. I took Tylenol one night and it helped me alot but i dont want to be taking it every night. I might go to the hospital today to find out whats going on and hopefully everything is ok. Wish Me luck!


----------



## Mother Hen

I had severe cramping very early on, before I knew I was pregnant. It was bad enough that I considered going to the hospital. I also had some very painful trapped wind very early on. I had to massage my stomach to loosen the air in my stomach so I could expel it (sorry, tmi). Not long after, I found out I was pregnant:happydance:. I never had any blood, so I think everything is still ok. I hope it's the same with you. Good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi!
Just wanted to let you know that around 4-5 weeks or so, I had intense cramping, mostly at night time, and it would wake me up as well. I thought it was all over because I'd miscarried before . However, it was fine! Cramping is very normal -- even sometimes bleeding is normal. I had that too, and everything is fine so far. It is so hard not to worry, though - I just wanted to tell you that I had the same thing and it turned out okay - so I think the same will happen for you! Also, to add, my cramping continued since then, and now, at around almost 8 weeks it has subsided, but I do occasionally get some from time to time. 

Good luck!


----------



## keeleypup

i have in in small brusts of sharp pains every now and then that last for a few seconds then im up and running to the loo 


im such ts normal hunny but if your really worried go to your doctors and talk to them


----------



## agreeksmom

Its normal every 4 weeks when ur period is due you will cramp also as baby gets bigger you will cramp


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

agreeksmom said:


> Its normal every 4 weeks when ur period is due you will cramp also as baby gets bigger you will cramp

I was just going to write that I read the other day that at 4, 8 and 12 the cramping happens because your body thinks it's having a period.

Personally I've been having bad stomach pains on and off for the last 5 weeks :dohh: but keep reassuring myself that at least my bump is still there if the pain is carrying on :happydance: lol I don't know if it works like that but makes me feel a bit better and complain a bit less lol x


----------



## bababel

I had the most painful cramping in my life until I was 8 weeks or so. Read my journal, I go into it in more detail.

Apparently it can be normal!


----------



## EngineerGirl

It could be constipation and gas. It could be your corpus lutuem cyst (normal). It could be another cyst. It could be all sorts of things. If you ever double over due to the pain call your doctor, but other than that, it's really normal.

My pain started subsiding midway through week 7, but in 4, 5, and 6 was pretty bad.


----------



## TheNewMrs

I was just about to post the exact same thing as op, I'm 4wks also
And feels like really strong period cramps. I was getting
Worried but thanks to everyone who posted
I think I'll be fine. ;) xo


----------



## babybambi

Thought ,I'd share mine. I was in nothing but pain at least 4 hours after I ate anything and waking up at 1-3am in the early mornings. The pain can only be described as very severe throbbing which started in the middle of my lower abdomen and radiated and stretched across to my sides and back, It would last for at least 5 minutes and have me curled up in the foetal position clutching my stomach and close to passing out. Panic set in and I booked a doctors appointment, he pretty much told me to suck it up and deal with it, it was normal. I continued to have severe stomach cramping and unable to see me in that much pain my lovely other half took me to A&E where again, a male doctor prodded me and told me it was normal my stomach was just having spasms as my ligaments were stretching and again I was turned away with no pain relief or any wiser. So we eventually went to the chemist,where the lovely lady behind the counter recommended Rennie Deflatine and it's safe for pregnancy. The pain relief was unbelievable and really helped with the trapped gas and constipation. Now I only feel the occasional stretching twinge. *phew* :thumbup:


----------



## lu-is

Thanks for the helpful advice in this thread! I'm constantly wondering how much cramping I should be experiencing.

I've noticed the trapped wind feeling, not very comfortable at all!


----------



## preciousmama

Hello everyone,

So i went to the hospital today and waited 3 hours for them to tell me that there is nothing wrong! Which i am very glad for but just wish i could find a way to stop the pain. Oh well good news so i should be happy but i am still very early so we will see how the rest of the pregnancy goes. I am very happy to see that im not the only one though. How do you all cope with it geeeze.


----------



## DollPosse

I am glad things are well.

With my first pregnancy I almost went to the hospital because I was in such pain. When I coughed or sneezed it was much worse. It turns out it was just ligament pain and at that point I was 5 weeks.


----------

